# Hintergrund: Die Rückkehr des Sprayers - Exploits trotz DEP und ASLR



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2011)

Das Traumpaar aus Data Execution Prevention (DEP) und Adress Space Layout Randomisation (ASLR) galt lange Zeit als kaum überwindbar. Doch dann kam JIT-Spraying und wendete das Blatt wieder zu Gunsten der Angreifer.

Weiterlesen...


----------

